# Cutting a cheesecake for a wedding.



## southernbliss (Jan 6, 2015)

Can cheesecakes be cut by the same guide as regular wedding cakes, or should they be cut in the typical chessecake manner? I have baked & sold many cheesecakes for weddings, however I've never been asked to cut the cheesecake for the reception. Any advise would be great!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

When you are ready to cut dismantle the layers and cut straigh across the round layers like you are going to cut a brownie  but  at angles cross cut


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I would cut almost frozen, put back together of use dental floss


----------

